# Honey Badger Costume



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

On a Halloween costume thread, someone mentioned wanting to dress up as the "Honey Badger" inspired by the Youtube video narrated by Randall. I thought that was a great idea! I love that video! I gave him some ideas on how to do it.....







Not an easy task right? 

Well if you can believe it I found a Honey Badger hat on *Etsy!*










Here is the site
http://www.etsy.com/listing/78792330/beastwares-honey-badger-hat?ref=pr_shop

And you could wear it with this tee, to tie it into the Randall video*....because "Honey Badger don't care!"*  

So if anyone out there ends up dressing up as the Honey Badger, please share your pics, would love to see them.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Great idea. I likde the costume.


----------

